# Jurassic park custom background design with tutorial



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

hi
everyone
I've started another fake rock background and as you can guess from the title it is...

JURASSIC PARK

but unlike my other threads, instead of just showing the end result i though I'd do a step by step and update it as i go along.


This is kinda what i am aiming for,the rough looking sign/logo from 'the lost world' but with the original 'JP logo'









plan.
i want a logo sort of etched in stone on the back wall and then underneath and going to the side i have a life size raptor skeleton which i will include









start.
a lot of people seem to ask ''where do you get poly from''..... i get mine from B&Q in the form of Jabalite loft insulate (£12.98 for 4 pieces).









design and cut out. you can use anything for cutting...knifes, soldering guns,
stanley knife, spoons, hot wire, hands etc











Grout. first i put two layers on the logo, this stuff is from B&Q for £2 this is just a small pot of wall tile grout 
(if you have seen my other threads, you know i normally use 'floor tile grout' but as this is a more delicate design i put this on just to give it a bit of extra support before i grout the whole thing)





























and thats it so far
hope you like​


----------



## dinostore (Feb 23, 2011)

OMG:mf_dribble:.

do you want to make me one:whistling2:?


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

dinostore said:


> OMG:mf_dribble:.
> 
> do you want to make me one:whistling2:?


um..........maybe:whistling2:


----------



## Catfud (Mar 2, 2010)

Looking really good so far. Keep us updated with lots of pics


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

excellent craftwork there :no1: looking the part already

good luck with the rest of the build.


----------



## Carlos (Jul 28, 2009)

looks awesum dude... b beta if it was for sum prehistoric lookin lyk a green baskalis?


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

s6t6nic6l said:


> excellent craftwork there :no1: looking the part already
> 
> good luck with the rest of the build.





Catfud said:


> Looking really good so far. Keep us updated with lots of pics


cheers: victory:



Carlos said:


> looks awesum dude... b beta if it was for sum prehistoric lookin lyk a green baskalis?


thanks, and its for my frilled dragon....dilophosaurus


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

Thats awesome buddy! ... Sadly I am lacking skills in the art department, so creating a logo such as that is near to impossible for me haha. 

Otherwise I would definetly give it a go, being a Dino geek myself! 

Also agree on Frilleds pretty much looking like a Dilophosaurus, always think that myself when I see either one.


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

Spuddy said:


> Thats awesome buddy! ... Sadly I am lacking skills in the art department, so creating a logo such as that is near to impossible for me haha.
> 
> Otherwise I would definetly give it a go, being a Dino geek myself!
> 
> Also agree on Frilleds pretty much looking like a Dilophosaurus, always think that myself when I see either one.


cheers: victory:, i dont really consider myself as artistic..... i just make things up as i go along :whistling2:

also if any ones interested i've decided the make one of these for the tank as extra fodded....
the display sign for the ''dilophosaurus paddock''


----------



## IndigoFire (Apr 11, 2009)

That looks really cool! How big is the over all tank gonna be?

Cheers

Elliott


----------



## Smivers (Apr 17, 2011)

Mate that is f:censor:g awsome. Well done fella!!!


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

IndigoFire said:


> That looks really cool! How big is the over all tank gonna be?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Elliott





Smivers said:


> Mate that is f:censor:g awsome. Well done fella!!!


cheers: victory:
and i dont know yet, i haven't started build the viv yet but its gonna be big


----------



## Swain86 (Jan 23, 2011)

cant wait to see the finish result here 
looking good


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

just a little update (not much due to work:devil....

this is some extra detail added









grout.









i use this, its from B&Q normally £26 but at the moment its on sale for £20...
this is floor grout (not normal wall tile grout which most people use)
i use this instead because it dries within 30 mins (about 5 mins if you use a hair dryer), it has grit in it so it saves you adding your own sand at a later date, it dries as a nice rocky effect and it come in different colours (for those who dont like painting) by)
first layer of grout added...








and after 3 layers...









hopefully i will get a bit more done over the weekend: victory:


----------



## Emma30 (Apr 18, 2008)

Wow that looks fantastic, can't wait to see it all finished now :2thumb: Well done you :notworthy:


----------



## hawktrainer (Dec 2, 2010)

how mutch to make one to fit a 48" (1220mm)long, 12" (300mm) depth and 16" (405mm) height al evan pay ya be for its made :mf_dribble::lol
ps if ther is any one on the forum that makes backgrounds all be very intrested


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

Emma30 said:


> Wow that looks fantastic, can't wait to see it all finished now :2thumb: Well done you :notworthy:


thanks: victory:



hawktrainer said:


> how mutch to make one to fit a 48" (1220mm)long, 12" (300mm) depth and 16" (405mm) height al evan pay ya be for its made :mf_dribble::lol


you asking for a jp logo or something completely diff???
but becky on sells them i think


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

another update.....

started the dilophosaurus sign...

























































hope you like: victory:


----------



## gartergoon (Feb 2, 2011)

pritty funky :2thumb:


----------



## JonnyB359 (Apr 3, 2011)

ch4dg said:


> cheers: victory:
> 
> 
> thanks, and its for my frilled dragon....dilophosaurus


Perfect idea for one of those :2thumb: I always wanted one since i was young because they look like the spitting dinosaur off JP.

Opted for an AWD in the end. Because i know id be too tempted to p:censor:ss the little guy off to show his frill :lol2:


----------



## hawktrainer (Dec 2, 2010)

ch4dg said:


> thanks: victory:
> 
> 
> you asking for a jp logo or something completely diff???
> but becky on sells them i think


the jp logo wood be perfect in my viv as the idea i was doing was like a lost forest sorta thing so ye the jp logo wood look ace


----------



## kris1403 (Aug 25, 2010)

dude you are officially a god!!! your work is awesome

looks like youve got alot of interest - me included :notworthy:

are you looking to sell work like this???


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

kris1403 said:


> dude you are officially a god!!! your work is awesome
> 
> looks like youve got alot of interest - me included :notworthy:
> 
> are you looking to sell work like this???


thanks: victory:

and the short answer.....YES


got a bit of painted done for the dilo sign...










the paints i use are...
base- spray paint (any brand £5)
others-acrylics (i've used TAMIYA £1.50)


----------



## hawktrainer (Dec 2, 2010)

ch4dg said:


> thanks: victory:
> 
> and the short answer.....YES
> 
> ...


thats sweet as m8 how mutch u asking wen u sell them all defo have one off u m8 ther ace


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

hawktrainer said:


> thats sweet as m8 how mutch u asking wen u sell them all defo have one off u m8 ther ace


SORRY but these actual items wont be for sale (these are for my own use)

but due to popular demand, i will be making some jp dino signs at a later date but these will be made to order.
i will put a thread up once i am ready to take orders: victory:


----------



## hawktrainer (Dec 2, 2010)

ch4dg said:


> SORRY but these actual items wont be for sale (these are for my own use)
> 
> but due to popular demand, i will be making some jp dino signs at a later date but these will be made to order.
> i will put a thread up once i am ready to take orders: victory:


n1 m8


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

i got a bit more painting done...


















i got this far..... then came to a halt as i ran out of black and yellow paint :devil:


----------



## RebelRaven (Mar 1, 2011)

I'm really looking forward to seeing this once it's all put together.
Be even more epic if you had a pic of your lizard in it with its frills up :2thumb:


----------



## jme2049 (Jan 11, 2008)

Awesome work. You got some real skill there:2thumb:.

Good thing it's a JP build Dilophosaurus didn't have the frill in real life:whistling2:


----------



## Swain86 (Jan 23, 2011)

Keep going 
Looks great so far, you should finish mines for me lol


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

''thank you'' to all of you: victory:



RebelRaven said:


> I'm really looking forward to seeing this once it's all put together.
> Be even more epic if you had a pic of your lizard in it with its frills up :2thumb:


it would but unfortunately he's so friendly... it's impossible to get him to pop his frill up :devil:



jme2049 said:


> Awesome work. You got some real skill there:2thumb:.
> 
> Good thing it's a JP build Dilophosaurus didn't have the frill in real life:whistling2:


i know, i know......and it was under sized, and they got the arms wrong and it didnt spit venomous gunk and they probably didnt make that sound etc etc



Swain86 said:


> Keep going
> Looks great so far, you should finish mines for me lol


cheers,
bring it round.......................with some beers:whistling2:


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

finally got the logo painted....










hope you like: victory:


----------



## KurtH (Sep 24, 2010)

:no1: Very Good


----------



## eddy (Feb 24, 2009)

seriously :censor: amazing, well impressed!


just one question though.... 'life sized raptor skeleton'? just how big is this viv?


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

KurtH said:


> :no1: Very Good


cheers:2thumb:



eddy said:


> seriously :censor: amazing, well impressed!
> 
> 
> just one question though.... 'life sized raptor skeleton'? just how big is this viv?


thanks : victory:
i wanted it big big... but i'm not sure yet i'm just making things to go in a viv and then i'll sort something out :whistling2:


----------



## Swain86 (Jan 23, 2011)

the logos amazing. I done a little grouting :2thumb:


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

Swain86 said:


> the logos amazing. I done a little grouting :2thumb:


cheers: victory:,
and thats one step closer


----------



## x_Living_Dead_Girl_x (Feb 16, 2009)

Pretty damn awesome! :no1:


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

x_Living_Dead_Girl_x said:


> Pretty damn awesome! :no1:


Thanks: victory:


haven't got much done yet but heres a pic of my new basilisk......Bob


----------



## Carlos (Jul 28, 2009)

ch4dg said:


> Thanks: victory:
> 
> 
> haven't got much done yet but heres a pic of my new basilisk......Bob
> ...


looks awesum matey.... told you a green basilisk wud b awesum in there!


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

Carlos said:


> looks awesum matey.... told you a green basilisk wud b awesum in there!


cheers : victory:
he does seem really settled in there, i might have to make another one for the frilled


----------



## dinostore (Feb 23, 2011)

:notworthy:WE :notworthy:ARE :notworthy:NOT :notworthy:WORTHY:notworthy:


----------



## fraggs (Mar 16, 2009)

ch4dg, your work is amazing!
 I can't wait to see the final product... :2thumb:

-fraggs- : victory:


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

fraggs said:


> ch4dg, your work is amazing!
> I can't wait to see the final product... :2thumb:
> 
> -fraggs- : victory:


cheers,
i cant wait to get it finished : victory:

if anyones interested here another thread with some little jp signs...
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/688691-custom-jurassic-park-style-pet.html


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

just finished the sign....


















hope you like: victory:


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

bloody brilliant. outstanding piece of craftwork. :no1:


----------



## Swain86 (Jan 23, 2011)

Thats truely amazing :2thumb:


----------



## Brandan Smith (Nov 17, 2010)

wowowowowow amazing love it they they good


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

s6t6nic6l said:


> bloody brilliant. outstanding piece of craftwork. :no1:





Swain86 said:


> Thats truely amazing :2thumb:





Shandy said:


> wowowowowow amazing love it they they good


thanks everyone: victory:


----------



## dinostore (Feb 23, 2011)

ch4dg said:


> just finished the sign....
> image
> 
> image
> ...


thats nutz :mf_dribble:

how do you come up with idea on how to make them, 

and dont the bugz hide in the nooks and crannies?


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

dinostore said:


> thats nutz :mf_dribble:
> 
> how do you come up with idea on how to make them,
> 
> and dont the bugz hide in the nooks and crannies?


cheers,
watch a few movies that a few notes.
and no you cant really see it in the pic but theres a sheet of perspex covering the sign: victory:


----------



## dinostore (Feb 23, 2011)

ah i see,
and i havent got that great of an imagination, i'll prob go that'll look good but i would'nt have a clue how to start i''


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

dinostore said:


> ah i see,
> and i havent got that great of an imagination, i'll prob go that'll look good but i would'nt have a clue how to start i''


you dont know till you try : victory:


----------



## ginna (Jun 2, 2009)

T.H.A.T.I.S.A.M.A.Z.I.N.G. :notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

ginna said:


> T.H.A.T.I.S.A.M.A.Z.I.N.G. :notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


cheers: victory:


----------



## ginna (Jun 2, 2009)

did you do the dinosaur all the way along or didnt you bother with it ?


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

ginna said:


> did you do the dinosaur all the way along or didnt you bother with it ?


no, i ended up getting an unexpected new family member bob the basilisk so i just threw the jp logo in his tempory viv to give him something to climb on, plus i've just been mega busy...but i am still gonna do it hopefully by the end of june (fingers crossed)


----------



## Girlie (Apr 1, 2009)

ch4dg said:


> just finished the sign....
> image
> 
> image
> ...


Wow.... You are really talented!!! It looks awesome..
I luv your Frillie and Bob :flrt:


----------



## ginna (Jun 2, 2009)

ch4dg said:


> no, i ended up getting an unexpected new family member bob the basilisk so i just threw the jp logo in his tempory viv to give him something to climb on, plus i've just been mega busy...but i am still gonna do it hopefully by the end of june (fingers crossed)


AH right cool , fingers crossed too , cos that will look awesome , i might do something like that for my bosc viv when i do it :whistling2:


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

ginna said:


> AH right cool , fingers crossed too , cos that will look awesome , i might do something like that for my bosc viv when i do it :whistling2:


what animal skeleton are you thinking of using? and would it be the whole skeleton? 

do only thing putting me off(or delaying it)is it'll prob cost about £30 just for the expanding foam:devil:, i dont normaly spend that much on a whole background


----------



## ginna (Jun 2, 2009)

ch4dg said:


> what animal skeleton are you thinking of using? and would it be the whole skeleton?
> 
> do only thing putting me off(or delaying it)is it'll prob cost about £30 just for the expanding foam:devil:, i dont normaly spend that much on a whole background


im going to make something like this









but im going to make it out of polystyrene and grout it and stuff  and im going to plant it up with real ferns and stuff , hopefully it should look good


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

ginna said:


> im going to make something like this image
> 
> but im going to make it out of polystyrene and grout it and stuff  and im going to plant it up with real ferns and stuff , hopefully it should look good


should look awesome... you scuplting the skull? you could add some dino plants too

you could get a skull for 99p from here(issue one) Amazing Dinosaur Discovery

i use the same one on this http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/543424-fake-rock-background-leo.html


----------



## ginna (Jun 2, 2009)

ch4dg said:


> should look awesome... you scuplting the skull? you could add some dino plants too
> 
> you could get a skull for 99p from here(issue one) Amazing Dinosaur Discovery
> 
> i use the same one on this http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/543424-fake-rock-background-leo.html


I dont think it will be bug enough , my tank is 4 foot high and 6 foot wide when i build it  haha


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

ginna said:


> I dont think it will be bug enough , my tank is 4 foot high and 6 foot wide when i build it  haha


bug enough or big enough?
but put the whole skeleton in :2thumb: 

actually 43 issues at £5.99 equals £257.57 on second thoughts thats alot of money for just decor:devil:.............how much to you love him


----------



## ginna (Jun 2, 2009)

ch4dg said:


> bug enough or big enough?
> but put the whole skeleton in :2thumb:
> 
> actually 43 issues at £5.99 equals £257.57 on second thoughts thats alot of money for just decor:devil:.............how much to you love him


wholy moly , ill just make one out of styrofoam or something , you got any suggestions as to a material that will be easy to carve or cut up to make it ?


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

ginna said:


> wholy moly , ill just make one out of styrofoam or something , you got any suggestions as to a material that will be easy to carve or cut up to make it ?


i would just use poly and use a solder iron to sculpt it


----------



## ginna (Jun 2, 2009)

ch4dg said:


> i would just use poly and use a solder iron to sculpt it


is that jablite ?


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

ginna said:


> is that jablite ?


yeah thats the stuff , its just a fancy name for poly: victory:


----------



## ginna (Jun 2, 2009)

ch4dg said:


> yeah thats the stuff , its just a fancy name for poly: victory:


ah right cool


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

Girlie said:


> Wow.... You are really talented!!! It looks awesome..
> I luv your Frillie and Bob :flrt:


thanks..... they are really cute espec the frilled he would follow me and sit on my should the whole time at home:2thumb:

i havent really done alot on this thread, but i decided to do a waterfall to go with all this

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/705706-tyrannosaurus-rex-waterfall.html


----------



## dinostore (Feb 23, 2011)

ch4dg said:


> thanks..... they are really cute espec the frilled he would follow me and sit on my should the whole time at home:2thumb:
> 
> i havent really done alot on this thread, but i decided to do a waterfall to go with all this
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/705706-tyrannosaurus-rex-waterfall.html


i was just about to post about an update:2thumb:


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

dinostore said:


> i was just about to post about an update:2thumb:



ha... just got there in time: victory:


----------



## firebelliedfreak (Nov 3, 2008)

if you havent finished it yet, you can buy dinosaur excavation kits from the early learning centre for about a fiver, dig the skeleton out of plaster paris type things


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

firebelliedfreak said:


> if you havent finished it yet, you can buy dinosaur excavation kits from the early learning centre for about a fiver, dig the skeleton out of plaster paris type things


thanks,
but they're a little on the small side for what i use... the rex waterfall alone is about 2ft x 4ft


----------



## firebelliedfreak (Nov 3, 2008)

ch4dg said:


> thanks,
> but they're a little on the small side for what i use... the rex waterfall alone is about 2ft x 4ft


 wow, thats big,
how much did the kit cost you?


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

firebelliedfreak said:


> wow, thats big,
> how much did the kit cost you?


the trex skeleton for the waterfall was bout £300


----------



## dinostore (Feb 23, 2011)

any updates??? i want more:flrt:


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

dinostore said:


> any updates??? i want more:flrt:


sorry no updates, i've been manic the last couple of months....
this one i actually put up for sell today...
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...57-male-double-crested-basilisk-jurassic.html

if anyones interested, just pm me: victory:


----------



## MaMExotics (Dec 4, 2010)

can i ask how many lizards and what kind are they


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

MaMExotics said:


> can i ask how many lizards and what kind are they


lizards for what??

the jp themed viv was originally going to be for a frilled dragon but hes to small for it at the mo so it houses anyone at the mo


----------



## MaMExotics (Dec 4, 2010)

ch4dg said:


> lizards for what??
> 
> the jp themed viv was originally going to be for a frilled dragon but hes to small for it at the mo so it houses anyone at the mo


as in what lizards you have in your collection


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

MaMExotics said:


> as in what lizards you have in your collection


oh...
at the moment
frillies,
basilisks
beardies
chams
skinks
geckos...leos, goldens, standing, cresties, leaftail, gargoyles
snakes...pythons, corns, hoggies
t's...loads but b+r braz, b+w braz, tigers, pokies,roses, green bot, singapore and loads more


----------



## MaMExotics (Dec 4, 2010)

ch4dg said:


> oh...
> At the moment
> frillies,
> basilisks
> ...


cool how many frillies and basilisks


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

MaMExotics said:


> cool how many frillies and basilisks


2 OF EACH
male and female basilisks (they're double crested),
and 2 female frillies


----------



## MaMExotics (Dec 4, 2010)

ch4dg said:


> 2 OF EACH
> male and female basilisks (they're double crested),
> and 2 female frillies


cool i wana get one of each after i ge a AWD


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

MaMExotics said:


> cool i wana get one of each after i get a AWD


yeah they look awesome, would love one but at the moment i'm downsizing my collection due to a move :devil:
you cant go wrong with the frillies....friendlier then beardies

i just noticed your wish list... i've got a male double crested basilisk for sale
and poss might have a young frillie-possibly male but not 100% at the moment
just pm me if your interest: victory:


----------



## MaMExotics (Dec 4, 2010)

ch4dg said:


> yeah they look awesome, would love one but at the moment i'm downsizing my collection due to a move :devil:
> you cant go wrong with the frillies....friendlier then beardies
> 
> i just noticed your wish list... i've got a male double crested basilisk for sale
> ...


one problem i live here wick - Google Maps

i did see your post and if you could ship i would snap him up the other flaw is im allowed a new lizard in Oct (my 16th bday and due to the fact im getting a job next month and all my money gose towards my bearded dragon ryt now ) if this was in 2months they i could of got him as my dad would drive m to pick him up as a bday treat


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

MaMExotics said:


> one problem i live here wick - Google Maps
> 
> i did see your post and if you could ship i would snap him up the other flaw is im allowed a new lizard in Oct (my 16th bday and due to the fact im getting a job next month and all my money gose towards my bearded dragon ryt now ) if this was in 2months they i could of got him as my dad would drive m to pick him up as a bday treat


wow thats quite far:gasp:

but if you are serious bout him
i'd be happy to send him via reptile courier, not sure on prices.
obviously theres no pressure, just let me know if you do at a later date: victory:


----------



## MaMExotics (Dec 4, 2010)

ch4dg said:


> wow thats quite far:gasp:
> 
> but if you are serious bout him
> i'd be happy to send him via reptile courier, not sure on prices.
> obviously theres no pressure, just let me know if you do at a later date: victory:


when are u moving?? quite :gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp:


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

MaMExotics said:


> when are u moving?? quite :gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp:


in a 1 months time:devil:


----------



## MaMExotics (Dec 4, 2010)

ch4dg said:


> in a 1 months time:devil:


if only i was getting mu job this month  like what was planned


----------



## dinostore (Feb 23, 2011)

*i want....need one*

pm'd you, but thought i'd post here too,
if i get hold of this skeleton..can you build me one.... not a waterfall just a back ground design?

thanks......loads of beers in it for you:2thumb:


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

dinostore said:


> pm'd you, but thought i'd post here too,
> if i get hold of this skeleton..can you build me one.... not a waterfall just a back ground design?
> 
> thanks......loads of beers in it for you:2thumb:


answered in the other post... trex waterfall:2thumb:


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

Video of the waterfall running:2thumb:


----------



## Captapjt (Apr 28, 2011)

Really impressed with this, just got my first Cham and was told a background would be €45 so went to my local hardware store instead in an attempt to imitate what you've done (imitation is the greatest form of flattery?) Spent a couple of hours hacking into polystyrene last night and so far I'm pretty pleased (much better than I expected for a first attempt!) but alot more left to do. I should also say that due to almost no artistic skill I printed a copy of the Logo off and used it as a template. Also, do you grout the back of your polystyrene or prepare it in any other way before it goes in the viv?


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

i cant say much...i borrowed the logo from a certain mr.spielberg :whistling2:

45...that dont seem that bad a price,

sounds good, any pics so far? 
i coundnt be bothered with making a template....due to the size.
i dont do anything to the back except put loads of liquid nails to stick it to the back


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

if anyones interested this viv is for sell now...

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/equipment-classifieds/784591-jurassic-park-custom-viv.html

cheers


----------



## ExoticInsectsUK (Nov 15, 2008)

ch4dg said:


> hi
> 
> everyone
> I've started another fake rock background and as you can guess from the title it is...​
> ...


 
This looks great:2thumb:


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

ExoticInsectsUK said:


> This looks great:2thumb:


thanks: victory:


----------



## dinostore (Feb 23, 2011)

did you do anything else with this




eddy said:


> just one question though.... 'life sized raptor skeleton'? just how big is this viv?


although i wanna see the life size raptor in real life they aint that big (2.5ft tall)....velociraptors would barely came up to a human's waist...jp just oversized them for the movie fear factor as i think the lil' green compys could scared away a raptor


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

dinostore said:


> did you do anything else with this
> 
> 
> 
> although i wanna see the life size raptor in real life they aint that big (2.5ft tall)....velociraptors would barely came up to a human's waist...jp just oversized them for the movie fear factor as i think the lil' green compys could scared away a raptor


ha ha, dino nerd!!!!! .....but i did know that :blush:

no i didnt sorry ,just didnt have the time:devil:


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

dinostore said:


> did you do anything else with this
> 
> 
> 
> although i wanna see the life size raptor in real life they aint that big (2.5ft tall)....velociraptors would barely came up to a human's waist...jp just oversized them for the movie fear factor as i think the lil' green compys could scared away a raptor


ha ha, dino nerd!!!!! .....but i did know that :blush:
but i didnt say v.raptor, for all you know i have a utharaptor (i wish:2thumb

no i didnt sorry ,just didnt have the time:devil:


----------

